
Ask HN: What is the best learning platform to your mind? - Putintseva
Please write its Pros and Cons in a few words
======
nikivi
Right now it doesn't exist. I want to build it though. Wrote about it here:

[https://docs.learn-anything.xyz/roadmap](https://docs.learn-
anything.xyz/roadmap)

